# Melco Amaya XT-trimming problem



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

It won't actually cut the thread. I goes thru the motion to cut the thread but its' still attached. What needs to be adjusted??? Its doesn't happen everytime??? humm
Thanks!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried cleaning the blade? You would need to take the plate off that covers the sewing head and blow it out with some canned air. You may need to replace the blade as it may be dull. If you go into your help button in your OS and type in cutting blade it will give you some options of how to do the cleaning and blade replacement.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

A lot of trimm issues can be fixed with good bobbin tension. If the problem persists take the needle plate off and check the silver clip that holds the blade in place. If that is loose when it's on you may need to remove it and tighten it up by squeezing it together. It should be snug, but not so tight that the blade can't move.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Lubricate and clean your thread feed rollers. They are likely beginning to let the thread slip and one of the first signs I see is threads that don't trim.


----------

